
Amazon is building another multibillion dollar business that you haven't heard - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/interview-amazon-business-bill-burkland-017-7
======
brudgers
An HN discussion from a while ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9454829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9454829)

------
Zekio
I guess a lot of people have heard of it, they had an email campaign going
where you would get an echo if you signed up, if I remember correctly

